# Whiski Jack at Whistlerview



## melizzard (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone ever been here?  We have a week in July ... would love comments and suggestions of things to do!

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2006)

Whistler now has more Summer visitors than in the winter.  

It a great place for all typical summer activities. The valley floor has lots of things to do including golf, tennis, bike riding, hiking and walking.  That is of course in addition to shopping eating and laying around the pool. There is a great community center a couple miles up the road with a great pool. And there are several lakes for splashing around. 

The gondola takes you up to the top of the mountain for great alpine hiking. (Watch out for all the mountain bikers they're a little crazy.)  

The Whistlerview is an in-town resort and doesn't have a lot of things to do at the resort, but there is so much in the village of whistler to do, you'll not notice much. Request a room facing away from the village walk as there can be alot of noice at night. 


Here is a quote from another thread about whistler in August


			
				nessie said:
			
		

> I've been to Whistler in August and the weather was PERFECT. Sorry I couldn't convert the temperature from celcius to degrees....but can tell you that you will be perfectly comfortable in Jeans & T-Shirts, a hoodie for the evening. I was certain there were no bugs in Whistler at all until we took the gondola to the top of the mountain. There were black flies up there but all in all the Village of Whistler was as close to ideal as a person could imagine.




Good Luck and enjoy your trip


----------

